# [profile] multilib ou non-multilib ? (résolu)

## Pixys

Bonsoir, je n'ai pas trouvé de post similaire sur le sujet dans le forum french (mais j'ai peut-être mal cherché...) donc je me lance.

ce post s'adresse particulièrement à ceux qui ont 64 bits (et ouai vous vous rendez compte ? 64 bits imaginez tout ce qu'on peut en faire ??) mais pas exclusivement.

En fait j'aimerai passé en non-multilib mais est-ce raisonnable ? qu'est qui ne fonctionnera pas à part macromédia pour firefox ? (y a-t-il un espoir de le voir débarqué en 64 bits ?)

Y a-t-il un intérêt quelconque mis à part une satisfaction geekesque ?

Donc si je pouvais avoir vos avis M'dames, M'sieurs,

à votre bon coeur.Last edited by Pixys on Sat Sep 29, 2007 8:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Betty_Boop

Hello,

 *Quote:*   

> qu'est qui ne fonctionnera pas à part macromédia pour firefox ?

 

Certains softs et codecs proprio, style adobe reader, vmware,real-player ou certains jeux, j'imagine.

Pour le flash natif en 64 bits, il y a beaucoup d'espoir mais c'est tout, je crois...   :Very Happy: 

Il faut peut-être voir du côté des solutions alternatives -& libres-, type gnash, mais j'ai jamais testé...

----------

## xaviermiller

donc, réponse simple "multilib sauf si tu ne veux que du 100% libre/GPL./BSD"

----------

## Pixys

 *Betty_Boop wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
>  *Quote:*   qu'est qui ne fonctionnera pas à part macromédia pour firefox ? 
> 
> Certains softs et codecs proprio, style adobe reader, vmware,real-player ou certains jeux, j'imagine.
> ...

 

genre les win32codecs par exemple...

ça ça fait chier: je suis un fan du format mkv et j'utilise mplayer...

----------

## YetiBarBar

Dans le même esprit, il y a la machine virtuelle java qui ne tourne pas sans multilib (elle ne tourne d'ailleurs pas tout court sans firefox-bin ...)

[HS] /me a rebooté sous Windows pour faire ma déclaration d'impôts .... [/HS]

----------

## Pixys

Ok bon ben je crois pas que je vais faire le grand saut tout de suite... dommage.

Pour firefox c'est pénible je voulais virer la version bin (tant pis pour le flash) car il passe son temps à s'auto-killer c'est lourd à force...

 *Quote:*   

> [HS] /me a rebooté sous Windows pour faire ma déclaration d'impôts .... [/HS]

 

On peut pas payer ses impôts sous GNU/Linux ??? ça veut dire qu'il faut payer une licence à Billou si on veut les payer ? et ben on pait pas alors!!! ah zut il parait que la Poste existe encore... tant pis.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

On peut...

... En 32 bits !

Heureusement y'a pas encore besoin de 64 bits pour payer ses impôts   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> genre les win32codecs par exemple...
> 
> 

 

T'es resté bloqué en 2006??? Sinon mkv c'est un conteneur, pas un codec hein!!!

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

> T'es resté bloqué en 2006??? Sinon mkv c'est un conteneur, pas un codec hein!!!

 

t'es généreux là!! je crois que j suis testé bloqué en 2005   :Very Happy: 

Je sais bien que le mkv est un conteneur est pas un codec ça n'empêche que j'ai toujours eu un mal de chien à les lire alors qu'ils sont parfaitement bien encodés (je le sais: c'est moi qui le faisait  :Wink:  ) soit j'avais l'image et pas le son et vice-versa et puis jongler avec vlc et mplayer j'aime pas... j'aime pas non plus avoir 2 prgm pour faire la même chose et j'aime dissocier les types d'application: genre 1 prgm pour lire la musique (que la musique, pas les films, ni faire le café d'ailleurs), un prgm pour lire les vidéos...etc.

Enfin pour revenir à nos moutons, le tout 64 ça à pas l'air d'être une bonne idée. Même le multilib 64/32: firefox crash tout seul (ça serait un pb de fonts parait-il...) Xorg est cassé, wxGTK à un pb et veut pas compiler, ktorrent me fait des seg. faults... si j'arrive pas à m'en sortir j'ouvrirai un post. 

J'étais bien avec mes 32 bits... mais je trouve dommage de pas profiter des capacités de ma machine.

----------

## davidou2a

Perso j'avais firefox en 64bits, et j'utilisait nspluginwrapper pour flash, java j'en ai pas souvent eu utilité... puis je crois que dans la version blackdown de java des plugins 64bits natifs sont dispo... deja vu que en ce moment j'ai migré sous KDE (pas de commentaires  :Smile:  c'est pour bosser sur QT car j'aime pas panacher...) et donc ce plugin apparement passe pas sous konqueror... (du coup j en profite pour savoir si quelqu un a java avec konqueror 64bits)

```
davidou@Aeris ~ $ ls -l /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/plugin/amd64/mozilla/

total 248

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 246608 sep 15 23:11 libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

----------

## razer

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> genre les win32codecs par exemple...
> 
> ça ça fait chier: je suis un fan du format mkv et j'utilise mplayer...

 

Et ? je ne vois pas en quoi çà nécessiterait win32codecs :

Le matroska est un conteneur, dont les sources sont en GPL ou équivalent (sauf ma gouverne...)

Les codecs RVx sont fournis avec le package realplayer, sont seul le répertoire "codecs" est utile pour mplayer (mais en effet ils doivent fonctionner qu'en 32 bits probablement)

Les codecs wmv sont maintenant lisibles en natif dans mplayer

Le codec h264 est fourni par x264-svn

Et pour le son, même son de cloche...

----------

## xaviermiller

et puis ffmpeg ne remplace-t-il pas "librement" win32codecs ?

----------

## Pixys

Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec tout ce que vous me dites concernant le .mkv, mais il fût un temps (pas si lointain) ou ça marchait pas sans les win32codecs je dois avouer que je n'ai pas réessayé depuis que j'ai ma nouvelle bécane, de plus, ça fait un baille que je ne regarde plus les films sur mon PC: plus le temps.

----------

## Bapt

mkv a toujours marché sans les win32codecs, si tu avais un problèmes c'est que les formats vidéos et/ou audio utilisés dans tes mkv n'étaient pas disponible en libre... moi tous mes mkv ont toujours marchés.

Il fut un temps où les gens faisaient beaucoup de mkv utilisant le format RV10 pour la vidéos, c'était l'avènement du H264. Ce premier n'est pas (encore) disponible dans ffmpeg ou une quelconque implémentation libre, alors que le dernier oui. 

Bref tout ça pour dire que mkv n'a rien à voir avec les win32codecs, mais si tu ne pouvais pas lire tes mkv en 64bits c'est uniquement à cause d'un mauvais choix de codecs vidéos et/ou audio lors de l'encodage.

----------

## Pixys

Ok je comprends mieux alors...

merci   :Smile: 

----------

